# Question for you guys that dry launch....



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

What are you using on the bunks? Products and brand....


----------



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

sickz284u said:


> What are you using on the bunks? Products and brand....


Liquid rollers from academy.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I took strips of 3/8" uhmw and countersunk stainless screws into my bunks. Well, on top of the bunks. It's not the prettiest job ever but you can fart in that general direction and the boat slides off.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

liquid rollers. don't have to apply very often, maybe every 15 or 20 launches or less. Just don't unhook your boat before you're stopped to launch. even then on a steep ramp its a challenge to slow it down.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

foam tire dressing


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

When you do this, do you power load to get it back on? or get it close and winch?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Jake said:


> When you do this, do you power load to get it back on? or get it close and winch?


drive mine right up with the trailer still dry


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I use canning wax from the grocery store. Put it on the buncks. If there is enough water I back it to just before the hubs go under, stop and it slides off. But loading the big fat flats boat is a different story. I have to dunk the hubs and trailer so I can drive it on


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Gulf wax. If you can get 1 bar rubbed into the bunks it will last a year easy. Also dirt cheap and slick as ice.

Can't imagine the aresol sprays mentioned are good for the environment or the gel coat.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2016)

BayStYat said:


> drive mine right up with the trailer still dry


Cool. Growing up, my dad kept his boat in dry storage. Even though I've been around boats my whole life, I only recently have had to do the boat ramp side of things. Still trying to get it down flawlessly.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mine are carpeted. There areca few ramps where i have to basically dry launch mine or back my truck in the water which i try not to do. My ShadowCast slides right off and rides righy back up on it easily.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Silicone spray on carpeted bunks or liquid dish soap.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

gulf wax as mentioned above, only have to wax the bottom half of the bunks, a little more difficult to load the skiff if the entire bunk is slick


----------



## jp08 (Feb 2, 2016)

Liquid rollers from West marine on carpeted bunks.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

jp08 said:


> Liquid rollers from West marine on carpeted bunks.


X2


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

swaddict said:


> gulf wax as mentioned above, only have to wax the bottom half of the bunks, a little more difficult to load the skiff if the entire bunk is slick


Exactly what I do. If you wax too far up you have to hold the boat in place by hand while attaching the strap to the bow eye, otherwise it will slide back off on its own.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

sickz284u said:


> What are you using on the bunks? Products and brand....


My Shadowcast slides right off. I use a rope to control the speed. I have used Silicone spray on the bunks with bigger boats and it works well.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine slides off easily with nothing on the
Bunks but it is a pretty light boat..


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Liquid roller. If she still doesn't want to go, raising the front bunks and/or lowering the rear bunks will get her moving. Safety chain is your best friend, especially considering how fast winch straps deteriorate in the sun.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Gulf wax.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

bone1fish said:


> My Shadowcast slides right off. I use a rope to control the speed. I have used Silicone spray on the bunks with bigger boats and it works well.


Mine does too. If I applied something to the bunks I wouldn't be able to keep it on the trailer to undo the winch and chain.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Can you use gulf wax on carpeted bunks?


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

I use it all the time no problem. Put it on about every third launch or so.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

GG34 said:


> Can you use gulf wax on carpeted bunks?


Yes you smear it into the carpet like you are waxing a surfboard. Wait for the bunks to be hot from the sun. If you apply it heavy the first couple times you shouldn't need to reapply more than once every 6 months. It takes quite a while to wear itself off.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It amazes me that people use anything else.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Yes you smear it into the carpet like you are waxing a surfboard. Wait for the bunks to be hot from the sun. If you apply it heavy the first couple times you shouldn't need to reapply more than once every 6 months. It takes quite a while to wear itself off.


Thanks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Gulf wax. If you can get 1 bar rubbed into the bunks it will last a year easy. Also dirt cheap and slick as ice.
> 
> Can't imagine the aresol sprays mentioned are good for the environment or the gel coat.


And any outboard is?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> And any outboard is?


Guess you missed that comment 15 months ago...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> And any outboard is?


If there is a cheaper and more environmentally friendly alternative why wouldn’t you use it?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

I have carpeted bunks and apply a silicone spray once every few months. Once you apply, wet down with FRESH water and leave it to dry while the boat is off the trailer. It’ll be REALLY slick for the first few launches, so just be careful when you unclip from the winch. After a few months the skiff will become a little tough to slide off...then you know it’s time to reapply.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Guess you missed that comment 15 months ago...


Guess so. I don't look at OP dates. Just post/reply as needed and gives me something to do while pinching off a loaf in the morning.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Guess so. I don't look at OP dates. Just post/reply as needed and gives me something to do while pinching off a loaf in the morning.


No reason to pinch it off man. Full eliminations are the way to go!


----------

